# How my 1st grow was a big success



## RonnieB (Nov 29, 2020)

This website is partly why my very 1st grow was a big success. I did manifold and lollipop my plants and they are autos. Theres many articles here. Covering every possible subject  Nebula's Manifold - Cannabis "Main-Lining" | Grow Weed Easy


----------



## Chad.Westport (Nov 29, 2020)

Congrats RonnieB, fat colas  You'll have some nice smoke for awhile. Be sure you checked out the drying and curing articles. That is essential to good weed. You can grow it great but ruin it all with a bad dry or cure. Enjoy the fruits of your labor.


----------



## sharonp (Nov 30, 2020)

Those are really nice! You will have some good weed to smoke.


----------



## pute (Nov 30, 2020)

So Ronnie, have you got another one going yet?


----------



## RonnieB (Dec 13, 2020)

putembk said:


> So Ronnie, have you got another one going yet?


Yes, sir!! I purchased a good light during black friday sales from ChilLED Tech true 500 watt (at the wall) led rig with 4x6 flower coverage max, 3x5 optimal. So I sprouted a couple of seeds. Im saving some room for when the light arrives. Its 35 day turn around time. I got it for 621 shipped. Reg price was 956.


----------



## RonnieB (Dec 13, 2020)

Thanks everyone. I have officially started my 2nd grow. I am reusing some of my coco loco. Topping it off with fresh and the plants are responding very very well. Mature coco is way more stable than new coco anyway. I am using less cal mag. Which saves money. I bought a high-end light that's gonna really fatten these plants up. Its not here yet, there's a 35 day turn around. I bought ChilLED Tech lights out of Washington State. 3x5 flower coverage, 500 true watts. 3 year warranty excellent customer service too


----------

